# FINALLY!!!!! IT"S A BEW JACK!!!!!



## RJRMINIS (Oct 4, 2005)

After practically no sleep for 24 hours, my jenny finally had her foal, at 9pm this evening!!! It's a little blue-eyed white jack!!!!! HE is so cute!!!

Mom is VERY protective of him, so I will get pics tomorrow in the daylight!!!

I only caught the tail end of the birth, figures.....I have only been lucky enough to see one full donkey birth!lol


----------



## jdomep (Oct 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Sorry you missed most of it - we feel very lucky we caught Vernon's whole birth! Can't wait to see him


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 5, 2005)

Congradulaions!- Pictures!


----------



## srpwildrose (Oct 5, 2005)

Pictures????


----------



## luvmycritters (Oct 5, 2005)

Congradulations! Wow a blue eyed white boy! That is so awsome!!



I can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 5, 2005)

Well surprise!! He is a Blue-eyed Spotted Ivory!!! Amazing what the lightening will do after a dark night!



He is out of our Blue-eyed white Jack and our Blue-eyed white jenny! I am not sure if he will keep his spots, Time will tell!!

Here's pics of him!!!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Oct 5, 2005)

OMG..hes adorable.........love his spots


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 5, 2005)

What a binch of cuties



CONGRATULATIONS on the new "babies". Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 5, 2005)

OK, now I know I am tired..I posted above "what a binch of cuties" I wanted to say----"what a bunch of cuties" think I need to go and get some sleep now!






Corinne


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 6, 2005)

He is so cute!


----------



## pepperhill (Oct 7, 2005)

I am just green with envy! I had to run right out and stare at our new spotted jack, as if that would help him get it done! I have been waiting so long for a baby out of our jennet that I just can't hardly stand it. Every day I check for her heat so I can see if she likes her new man. Oh I just hope, hope, hope, this time she will get it done! Congrats, kiss his little face!! Linda


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh he is GORGEOUS- edible in fact!!! Why cannot we get horses that colour????


----------



## shminifancier (Oct 8, 2005)

Wonderful, what a nice looking little guy. Congrats.


----------



## StarWish (Oct 14, 2005)

Does anyone look at these pics WITHOUT smiling? I doubt it! It's pretty hard to beat a mini donkey baby in the cute department!

Congrats, he's special!

StarWish/Colleen


----------

